# ! ! !weather tracking! ! !



## rngr (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey quick question. Just wondering if any of you experianced guys or gals use any type of web site or anything else in order to track snow accumulation/future forecasts Etc. 
Or are there any sites u know of that are good to check the history of weather patterns for a specific city/town/country?


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

I usev enverment canada's site


----------

